

Bufferbloat roundtable w/Vint Cerf, Van Jacobson, Nick Weaver, Jim Gettys - mquander
http://queue.acm.org/detail.cfm?id=2076798&ref=fullrss

======
mquander
A previous HN thread on the topic with an Avery Pennarun post and some
comments: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2088389>

